# Workshop roof



## Joe Shmoe (12 Sep 2013)

Hi all. Just in the process of building a workshop, using my new Dewalt Nailer (how did I ever manage without one? So awesome)

It's a pent roof 3m x 6m. Anyone have any recommendations for covering?

I was going to use Onduline panels, but due to the size of each sheet (2m long) and the workshop being 3m, I'll end up with loads of waste.

Does anyone know of any decent 3m long roofing panels, or should I opt for an EPDM rubber? Haven't fitted one before so a little apprehensive of it.


Thanks.


----------



## mjcann (12 Sep 2013)

size is similar to mine, which needs re covering, its boarded and felted at the moment, but I need to do something that is long lasting, I looked at Onduline but I am advised that it breaks down and becomes porous in 8-10 yrs, this may not be true but I didn't want to risk it, so finaly I have settled on polyester covered box section steel sheet, plenty online, they will cut to you requirement.
Martin


----------



## graduate_owner (12 Sep 2013)

I'll second that. I have a 16 x 12 foot shed which I recently bought from Malvern Timber Buildings. It is good and solid, but the roofing felt is real shed stuff, not the sort you'd put on a house flat roof. So I'm going to clad it with box profile sheet. That should last my life out.
I have heard about issues with Onduline too, so I'm avoiding that stuff

K


----------



## No skills (12 Sep 2013)

I've used coroline sheets over a sheeted roof for mine, it worked out the same price as a not so great felt and was a ****load quicker to install than felt. If I'm still in this house in 10 years time I'll be very depressed :shock: 

If you can afford to go for a steel covering then great, go for it.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (13 Sep 2013)

Cheers for recommendations guys. Will I need anything between the box section sheets and the osb underneath? Are there any issues such as condensation off the sheets etc?


----------



## Fishandchips (13 Sep 2013)

I used a fibreglass resin roof. It's quite expensive and a pain to put down but it's a very good roof now it's done.


----------



## mjcann (13 Sep 2013)

Re- condensation, by itself any thin sheet roof will give problems, least of all it will be freezing in winter, I would think you need to insulate and board under it.
martin


----------



## Joe Shmoe (13 Sep 2013)

Bit confused about the correct way of installing. 

I've already laid 18mm OSB, and while I have called it a workshop, it will only be used for storage so will not be heated or have any work carried out in it, so I wasn't going to use any insulation.

Can the metal sheeting be laid straight on the OSB, or do I need to use battons to space the sheets away from the OSB with a membrane underneath?


----------



## mjcann (13 Sep 2013)

I would think straight ontop of osb, as its only going to be used as storage
martin


----------



## graduate_owner (13 Sep 2013)

I was going to lay the box profile sheeting on top of the existing felt on my shed.
Regarding condensation, I would not expect it to be any worse than felt or onduline considering you have osb in place. On it's own though a steel roof would be a real problem. I had one once and in winter the condensation was horrendous. Large drops of water would freeze onto the sheets overnight, then drip all over the place once they thawed in the sunshine. The amount of water was unbelievable.

When costing it out, remember to allow for the section that covers the ridge, and those that cover the eaves. You can get foam filler sections to put between ridge sheet (which is flat) and the box section sheets.
Finally, if you want to make it look the business, get the proper colour matched screw covers. It all adds to the final price, although once in place I expect it would outlast felt by decades, especially the 'shed quality' stuff which will give you about 4-5 years if you're lucky.

If a job's worth doing etc etc (provided you can afford it).

K


----------



## graduate_owner (13 Sep 2013)

I just noticed the bit about pent roof, which means a different angle on the 'ridge' sheet. Your supplier will probably be able to bend the strip to the angle you want.

K


----------



## stephenmg (14 Sep 2013)

For info there is a very useful installation guide for metal roofs here - http://www.planwell.co.uk/roofing/installation.

Although it's for a specific brand I imagine it's the same for virtually any similar material.

Mark


----------



## Pipster100 (17 Sep 2013)

Hi
I've just built my workshop, for the roof I used 'Eco Slate' has a 50 year guarantee and good for high winds, each tile is flexible and gives the look of slate so if you're trying to blend it in to any original structures with a slate roof.





It's very easy to work with, my whole roof is approx 40m sq with a few complicated angles, the tiles laid on 18mm ply which was covered in a breathable membrane before the tiles.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (21 Sep 2013)

Getting to the stage where I need to decide. I quite fancy the 3m box profile roof sheets, but worried that condensation will form under the 32mm returns and then drip onto the OSB. am I worrying over nothing as it's an unheated storage shed (effectively) or will condensation form in the spaces anyway caused by weather fluctuations etc? If so, would an appropriate covering over the OSB be the answer? I also see they do sheets with an anti drip condensation covering, but they're quite expensive and would they even work?


----------



## Joe Shmoe (25 Sep 2013)

Just ordered some Plastisol covered box profile and appropriate fittings and fixings. £570 but for a 6.5m X 3.1m roof, I feel that's pretty affordable for a 30yr+ lifespan, (hopefully lol) 

Should I cover the OSB with anything before laying on the steel, some kind of felt or plastic sheeting, just to protect the OSB from any small leaks that may arise or any condensation etc?


----------



## Lee J (25 Sep 2013)

Pipster100":3eb66kul said:


> Hi
> I've just built my workshop, for the roof I used 'Eco Slate' has a 50 year guarantee and good for high winds, each tile is flexible and gives the look of slate so if you're trying to blend it in to any original structures with a slate roof.
> 
> It's very easy to work with, my whole roof is approx 40m sq with a few complicated angles, the tiles laid on 18mm ply which was covered in a breathable membrane before the tiles.



looks like it could be made from recycled tyres.


----------



## pealy (4 Jan 2014)

Pipster100 said:


> Hi
> I've just built my workshop, for the roof I used 'Eco Slate' has a 50 year guarantee and good for high winds, each tile is flexible and gives the look of slate so if you're trying to blend it in to any original structures with a slate roof.
> 
> It's very easy to work with, my whole roof is approx 40m sq with a few complicated angles, the tiles laid on 18mm ply which was covered in a breathable membrane before the tiles.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Joe Shmoe (6 Jan 2014)

Seeing as this thread has been bumped, here's a couple of pics of my old build.


----------

